# AutoClicker Problem



## CreativeQ (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo ich habe einen AutoClicker programmiert allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich es machen kann dass man auf eine Taste drückt und dann der Click ausgeführt wird aber es soll so sein das ich das Fenster nicht anclicken muss


----------



## SF2311 (7. Mai 2017)

Was hast du denn bis jetzt?


----------



## Schmetterhand (8. Mai 2017)

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder Du prüfst, ob in Deinem JFrame (oder was auch immer) Tasten gedrückt worden sind und rufst dann (d)eine Funktion auf, welche die Klickanzahl erhöht, oder Du hast irgendwie einen JButton, von dem Du die "button.doClick();"-Methode aufrufen kannst, wenn eine Taste gedrückt wurde.

Gruß


----------

